# CQHAM.RU

## sr-71

╪

        "", 
    "" .
          ,
 ,     .
      ,  
  " ".
          ,    
  .
________

----------


## RK4CI

.       .          .  ,     .

----------


## sr-71

> ....       ...


=
      .
    .        .
     ,    , 
       - .
_______

----------


## ve3kf

> ( ),  .


 ,                 ?   :Crazy:   :Laughing:

----------


## RU9CA

-   ,       -    ,       .  ,  ))) 
    (((((
 -           .           -         ))))
.. -        .         -      -  )))

----------


## Set-up

> .


  ,     . 




> ,     ,      ,              .


  .           . ,  ,      . ,   ,         ,      . 




> ( ),  .  .             .   -    , ,  .      .


    .        .     . 

,             .             .       . 

, 73!

----------


## sr-71

> ....         
> .


=
          .
    .




> ...  .


=
     .




> ....        -


=
      .       
     ,       .
     ,      .
    . ,    
    .
     ....    .
=
   .
     .
    .   :Laughing:  
    ,   .   :Crazy:

----------


## Set-up

> ....    .


    . ,  , -  . ,    .




> .      .


 ,    , ,    , . ,      . 

, 73!

----------


## sr-71

> ...,    , ,    , .
> ,      ...


=
  ,    .

PS.
  ,    .

----------


## RN3GP

- -        7,            ,       .

----------


## sr-71

...

----------


## Anatoly_A

> .   21   ,  ,            , ,  .           .  -  .


,      .
 - . !     .  1989-  "".    -           .
         ,  :   ! , ,  _   _  .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,


    , ..   .   ,     ,          ,    ,     ?     , ,    ,       .          ,  .     .  :wink:

----------


## aser

?
     :

----------


## sr-71

> ...   ...


=
   ,     20  .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

2 aser

 P-  .
 ...

----------


## aser

> ?


   -   80- -      ,      40-

----------


## RV3LE

> P-  .


    ?    -       .      ...

----------


## sr-71

> .... -    .
>    ,    .
>  ,   ,     
> (  +       ).


=
       .
 ""    ...  
 ,  ,     ,   
  .

 .

    ,    .
 .      .
      ,   
 ,    -   .
      .
_________

----------


## ve3kf

> 1989-  "".


 ,   ,   -   ,   QRP.

----------


## Anatoly_A

> Anatoly_A
> 
>  1989-  "".   
> 
> 
>  ,   ,   -   ,   QRP.


   -       .
:   ,    ()    .
   :     ( ),   ( -5 ).      ,   .     .
 ,    ,      -   .
 .

----------


## R9LZ

> , ...     - .


C   - .
  " "..
    ,   ,   ""  .   .

----------


## RV3LE

> ?


 ,  ?
 ,  ,      ,        2   .      ,  ,     .
      -    ,  .     -   .
 un7lg,   ,      .    .

----------


## VA6AM

> un7lg
> 
>  
> 
> 
>  ? , ,    , ..            .
>     ""  -? !   ,    -    -   ,    -  :


  ...       --))

     ?
    ,   .

----------


## ve3kf

> ...       --)) 
> 
>      ? 
>     ,   .


.      -   .    -  .  .      ?

----------


## RK4CI

> =1).


           .       .   170 .       ,     1 .    .
          .              -  .       .   , .       .         .       .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

(  ):

----------


## RV3LE

> .       .   170 .       ,     1 .    .


     ,    ""   ,     ? ,  , .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

**
  170  -      ( 160 , , ).    168 .

----------


## ve3kf

> -:     1 ()       .


  :Very Happy:   -   ,    1      .      .      ,   . 
     ,        QRP  QRO,         , . QRP     ..       .     1   3.            . ,      , ,    1       ,       1 -2 ,      .     - ,   . ,  ,-  ,   ,           . 



> , ,         3-5   ,  1 - 1,5  " ".


 1,5   3       .   :Smile:  
   ,     800 ,       6      2  -5. ,     ,       ,    .     .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

CHACK
     -  -...
 :Very Happy:

----------


## RT1O

.    74

----------


## ve3kf

> -  -...


 !     .   , ?    400? 


> .    74


,      500-600 .


> 170  -     .


  -    .    ,    .      ,      ,       .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

*******
           .   - 4 .
 80  160  .
   -  ?
 -  12...-  .   - 2.
   1991 .   . Ua = 2000 
 10   CW   0,8 .
 -  CW.
 , /,     ,  10 .

----------


## ve3kf

> -  ?


   chimney, .. ,      .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

2 -71   .
  ,  (34    :Very Happy:       2 .    1)
     (2     -    ).

----------


## Alex rw9wt

. .        -     .

"  "
 .
 ,  ...

----------

> "" ""      , ,   .. ..         ,            .


  ,  .          -      .        .

----------


## Set-up

> to Set-up
> =
>  .


  .    . 

, 73!

----------


## sr-71

...?
    ?
  ?.... ?
?

----------


## sr-71



----------


## sr-71

...
http://www.cqham.ru/un7gm_p.htm

----------


## sr-71

*    .*
   .   .    
  (   ).
     .    .
=

.   160-80, 40-20 (30) ,....   
    ,    ,     
  .

       .
-      +   .
  =>   =>   =>     .
__________

----------


## sr-71

> ..      ...


=
      .   
 (, ....).

----------


## aser

:

----------


## aser

> ,     ?


, -,    ,    ,     1  "".
 -,  .   .        .

----------


## aser

> 


       -  "".
 ,    : 2-71   - 1.    -    .   -   .   ""  .      .  .

----------


## ve3kf

> -.


            , ?      :Crazy:   :Laughing:

----------


## dl4tnr

> ,      .


:

----------

, (  ,, ,,).
     1  2.
,,٨,,  - .
       (),     .

----------


## ve3kf

.     71,       ,      .   ,  .   :Laughing:

----------


## dl4tnr

.

           28           1.8 .

----------

1.8     1-  -- 10 .
??????

----------


## sr-71

-102.

----------


## sr-71



----------


## ER1SD

*sr-71*
  () ?  ?   ?

----------


## sr-71



----------


## dl4tnr

> dl4tnr
> 
> 
> 
> 
>     ?
> 
> 
> =
> ...


 
Mhz = Mehaherz

----------


## US5EQ

*to ER1ASD*

   .        .      .

----------


## vaay

? .
     2 -71  UA1FA.

----------


## vaay

,   ...,  -, ..

    .       71    81, ,     .

----------


## sr-71

> ? .
>      2 -71  UA1FA.


=
   .     ( ).

----------


## vaay

> vaay
> 
>   ? .
>      2 -71  UA1FA.
> 
> 
> =
>    .     ( ).


,      -

----------


## ER1SD

*vaay*

  ? .   :Smile:     ...    :Very Happy:

----------


## bw_wb

UU3JC

  -836
   ""     .




> ,  ,   ""




  ""      "".
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=48817

----------


## vaay

> vaay
> 
> .....    -  
> 
> 
> =
>       ,     . .


   ,    .    
 ,       .    .   ,     .

----------


## bw_wb

""
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=48817

 ""  ,   .
    ""
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=29233
    (  )

----------


## bw_wb

""
   .

P.S.         . .     271.
      " "

----------


## ua4dt

-26  "",    ,    :          ,    .
  .

     "",      :Very Happy:

----------


## vaay

,          "".      ,         1/8 .  , .

PS

----------


## Vic_599

UA4CDT. ,      (  )   .       ,   (  RV4LK).    4-         .            250  ( 15-420),  4. :

1.    .    ,       .
2.      ( -   ).       ).   -      1.

  .

----------


## engineer

to vaay
    -       "-"

----------


## vaay

:Smile: 

    .  ,   , 
-  ,    .

    -  .      :Smile:

----------


## ua4dt

> "" ,          , .. -    ,   -    .


,   ,   10  15 ,  -   .  ""     ,         .      (),        ,  ,    ,  ,    .   ,    ,    ,      .  ,    , .

----------


## vaay

,   pls.

    .
   .

         -?

  ,      .
     ....

----------


## vaay

,    ...  :Smile: 

  ..  .
  ,   ..     ...  :Smile: 

  -    ;(

----------


## vaay

, 

  -22, (  )      ,       ,    
  ...


 .        .

       ???
   2 -71...

----------

-847.  -74  -43 -. 
  (  0)    1000. 01   2200.       .
    1.3.    2.( ).   -77 2.   .  3.    .
    .    1.4.        .
    -847   .     .         .     .   10 .     ?   .

----------

. .
   .  -  .
   - .    . 
    .  -       .         .

----------


## RT1A

-836,          ...

----------


## vaay

> . .( )


,     .....????

 - -  ???   ,   .        .   ?

----------


## vaay

,    .     
.     :Smile:   ,
  45   ...   :Super:

----------


## RU9CA

> - ?  .


1.           .
      .
2.  ,  .
3.        .
4.      .
        .
  .

----------


## RX3M

""     -71   .
 .-    .-       .    .
73!rx3mb

----------


## RX3M

-, , ,               , ,    
.   -    ,       .
73!rx3mb

----------


## US5EQ

> -, , ,               , ,


   .          .        .   .   .

----------


## ut4za

, !
     /  ""      (   ) 
  UT4ZA

----------


## ut4za

To Dmitrij75:   ,  5    ,     ,      ....  :Smile:   4  ...             ,      ...       4   ""   http://museum.radioscanner.ru/jastre...v_ja_szadi.jpg
 ....     ?        ....

73! de UT4ZA Sergey
 p.s.:     ....      UA4FNP

----------


## ut4za

To :       , !.....              ,   ...         ...          ...
73! de UT4ZA Sergey

----------


## ut4za

To :     : ut4za65
 4,  ,  ,    ...

----------


## ut4za

To :   -  ,   ...   
        4?

----------

UR8LV.  . 4   UT5RP.       .    .       4   .  ..        . 
 .   110. 400.(36.)    .    .     .   1-400  .
  . 
  27()  .      .   . (27   )  .  3-5       .   27.      ( ) .
 .      2.       . 4    27.  27.         50.      .           . .              .         50.   .  4    5       5.   5.            .          .(   )     .      4       .   .

----------


## ut4za

?

----------


## ut4za

To :  ,  ,           ,     ....    ,      ....
  ,     .

----------


## ut4za

4

----------

1.  
2.

----------


## ve3kf

> 1.      ?
> 2.     ?


   .   ?   ,    .

----------


## US5EQ

> 12  ,     .


    .    , .  ?

----------


## rw6awr

> :
> 1.      ?
> 2.     ?


 ,     . 
  .   

http://www.pa0fri.geerligs.com/

73!

----------


## AlexanderT

? 
 ,     
---------------------------------------------------------------
           ,                   .

----------


## US5EQ

> -   .


 .  .          
,   .

----------


## sr-71

()      -118, -102*.
      .    
.    .        ,
...    ...   .    
      ....   :Crazy:      ,  ,  
 -    ...  "   ".   
 : " ,  ". 
**    ,  .
____________________  _
     ,  ,      .

----------


## ew1rt

> .     - .      4 ,     ,     .


  ,       4 
 50-100 ,    (  ) 0,1-0,47 ?

   -   ,    ,  "".
RA9LZ

----------


## ew1rt

> RA9LZ ():
>    -   ,    ,  "". 
> RA9LZ 
> 
> = 
>   "Java"  " "  IE   .


.
[/b]

----------


## rv4lk

:



> ,       4 
>  50-100 ,    (  ) 0,1-0,47 ?


  ,     ( )   ,       .            . ,    35         0,05 ,       11 .       ,   ,  ,  -   ,            -.       -,    ...
, RV4LK

----------


## redd

-140  43   ,            .....

----------


## ew1rt

> ,     ( )   ,       .           . ,    35       0,05 ,       11 .       ,   ,  ,  -   ,            -.       -,    ... 
> , RV4LK


  ..  . "    "  .44     / 1-   ,:"...  ...   -  R8 R9        L3  L4.",      .
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.      ,     ,   TX.   "    " ,      ,  .   "" .    ? 
 ""  ,    - .   (2)   52(53)   . 
2. ,    30   1,        .   :          ?

  !  !

----------


## UA9OC

> 1.      ,     ,   TX.   "    " ,      ,  .   "" .    ?


.  ,                    .
    -  . 
 UA9OC

----------


## sr-71

?. ...   .

----------


## sr-71

> ..         2 -81  (-7)


=
.
   ...

 -    = 70 .
    = 4,5 .
 ( )  = 7 .

----------


## UA5O

?  .

----------

.         , , ,    .         .

----------


## dl4tnr

81
           .

----------


## UA3RW

?

----------


## dl4tnr

> ,          .
> ,  ,       -   ,      -29  .
>     .   .      .        ~12 . -  .      ,     .
> ,           .
>      .   ?  -   .


              ,                  GDR-     .
        ,        .
        ,        .

----------

,     .      ,         . .

       .          .    ,      .

----------


## Red Bull

,      ,  81     .  -5 ,  2 .      Funk- & Phonotechnik     ,     .

----------


## dl4tnr

> ,      ,  81     .  -5 ,  2 .      Funk- & Phonotechnik     ,     .


 *Red Bull*, ...........   .
   ,   140 ,  eBay          9  ,              ( ). 
               ,                       " "       ,              ,          7 .

       -          .

----------


## dl4tnr

> ?


          ,

----------


## RA3WDK

Simens ,     ,1,7   ,  7  .
    ( )
  380  440 .  220 . 
  ,        - .. 220  440 .

            6 ( 4406 = 2640 ..  .) ?
    -    ,               ?
       .     2  . 
         800-850  (  1  ) (2500-2600 ).   30%   ,   . (    )
,     .

----------

,          .   ,       .      140    600   .   ,    .     .
  ,    ,  ,     ??

----------


## Red Bull

,Red bull      2 81.   ,,         .         ,  ..

----------


## UA3RW

> ,


 .  233

----------


## Eldar

,   -160     2- -50? .

----------


## R3DZ

> ,   -160     2- -50? .


.

----------


## k422

> .....      ,    ,      ,      14  .     -  .


      -     -         (  800  -   ,       )    ()     -  ,    ,    . 
   ..

----------


## R0SBD

?

----------


## rw3abw

> -   ,       -    ,       .  ,  ))) 
>     (((((
>  -           .           -         ))))
> .. -        .         -      -  )))


   :   -836. 
RW3ABW.73!

----------


## rv3mi

> 


 .    -   ,    .
 -    2  ...

----------


## RA4FJZ

> 1,2 ...  ,   ,       .


  1.2  1.2, .. 1200,   ,    -,  9.  27  400.

----------


## dl4tnr

.
         ,        2     81 (    )  .

 75
U 3
1964

----------


## superHFuser

> ,       2     81


   -            ,        .          .

----------


## ua4dt

> 


     -836,  .     - .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,     " "" ,    .      ,     ""    ,    ,       .3 .   530.


              .    1200.   530     .            .  2000      .       .          80-100 ,  40-50.        .     .

----------


## UR3ER

> Attached Thumbnails Attached Thumbnails Click image for larger version Name: __921.gif Views: 127 Size: 4.6 KB ID: 42862


           -102   -820     ,,,




> Attached Thumbnails Attached Thumbnails Click image for larger version Name: __921.gif Views: 127 Size: 4.6 KB ID: 42862


           -102   -820     ,,,




> .
>          ,        2     81 (    )  . 
> 
>  75
> U 3
> 1964


              835   836,,,

----------


## Alex 1

> .    1200.   530     .            .


        .  ""  (   420..430  ) 35 ,  530      (       ) ,  55 "" .




> 2000      .


    100% -  .




> .    1200.


   "" ,   " " (         ,      ,         )




> .        .


     ,      .       .




> ?


    ,   ?

----------


## yurr

> ,   ?





> -      .


 ,   .
    ,    RN4AAB? 
 ....
   ,    .

----------


## Alex 1

> .... 
>    ,    .


       !   "" ,    ,     ,     ,     .

----------


## superHFuser

> 1200   7  .       600.


+100  .  -7 ,    1700-1800 .    -  .
  -7    1200,   600   , ,  300   .       ,  300   -  .  - .

----------


## Alex 1

> -7 ,    1700-1800 .    -  .


     ,   ,  ,   ? 




> .


      .      ,                 ,     "  ".     ,      ,    ,     .     ,        ,         ,    "    ,     ,      " .

----------


## RA1TF

7   .   ,    .       .           .    /         ,        7   35.

----------


## rv3mi

> ?     .           ,    .   ,      .   400 .


   ,      .           :Wink: 
      ,          -    10 .

----------


## superHFuser

> !


  ... 1200  -7     . ,      2500    ,      1200    .
http://www.ok1rr.com/tubes/GI7B.pdf







> ""  " "


   -  -  ,   .  2500 ,    1700-1800   .    ...   . :::: 






> 


      -   .   ,  .
  ?

----------


## ve3kf

> "    ,   ,   " .


   .

----------


## Walkman

-7 1700-1800?     ?
  ,    - 2200-2300,   2400   ,  2600-2700  .       " ,   -        ,      ,    ,    .
 20 ,         ,   ,     .       ,  2200-2300      350-400       ,   .          -  35-40 ,   " "    -  20-25  .    40-60  . ,       150   ,     .
       10   , ..       " "   . ,  ,  -47.     RX/TX   . ""          ,         2-3  . , , .
 ,         . , "  "   .      NE555.  , ,  .

----------


## ut7du

> ,    - 2200-2300,   2400   ,  2600-2700  .       " ,   -        ,      ,    ,    . 
>  20 ,         ,   ,     .       ,  2200-2300      350-400       ,   .          -  35-40 ,   " "    -  20-25  .    40-60  . ,       150   ,     . 
>        10   , ..       " "   . ,  ,  -47.     RX/TX   . ""          ,         2-3  . , , . 
>  ,         . , "  "   .      NE555.  , ,  .


 .  .    .

----------


## Walkman

.  ))) ,   ))))       230    2570,    2300. ,   1,8,    ,     2  (  ),  1,06.  ))) 6  470450. (   ,    8)))   ,     !)   ,      560  ,  , , , LG ).        ,   CW   .
 .     , ,    , 350    , 2200  700 (    ),   60%   - 22000,7=1540, 15400,6=924, 1540-924=616, 616/2=308.      ,  : 23000.8=1840, 18400,6=1104, 1840-1104=736, 736/2=368.   350    .     -  1050,   ,             ,    .          ),         ))))
,       ,      )))  " " (  ) .
    ,    ,      /,  ,        .))) , ""    1500.     .))))

----------


## Walkman

RTTY  ))) WSJT - ,     ,   ))) ,   )  CW)))      60%.   -    ,  4- "". ,    .  ,  ,     ,   "" -5%, 18 ,      )))

----------


## ve3kf

> ,   - "   ,  .. " ,      .     .     ,   ,  . .


  ,  . . ,  .   -7 , .  2500 .  ,    ,  2500 -     .      ,        , ?  ?       10%,      20%.       -7.  ,        1800-2200 .     .      ?    ,        ,      ,    ,   .      -7     .    ?       -       .

----------


## Walkman

.   ,    .) 
    ! !      !  ,  !
     7   2500 ,       ,  ,      ,   ,  ,    ..     ?     ?  :Wink: 
  ,       (  ).   .   ? ,     ,     .  ,  -       .       -      -  ,   ,   ,     .      ,       ,    "",     .       -,   .   ,           .     - :     ,        .      ...  , , (  ) -74 1100 .  -35  4-4,5 (   5)  .     ,     ,     !       !    " " ""  !     ,   !

----------


## ua4dt

> 835  836


  ,    .

----------


## Walkman

,    ,   -.       .         "" ,  -         ,     -   - - ,          .

----------


## Walkman

?   )

----------


## Georgij

> -      .


  -      !
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...2&d=1287734891
73!

----------


## ve3kf

> 2000    "" ,         ,  Roe


,  Roe  ,    ,      ,      Roe.    -       ?   ,        -   ..    .

----------


## Georgij

> UY0UY


   !   ,  !
73!

----------


## RA1TF

/ 847  1978. -     43,    /   .

----------

